#  Der kleine Patient >   Fingernagel löst sich >

## tinilein

:zd_help_4_movebig_cut: Mein Sohn hatte vor zwei Wochen einen entzüdetten Nagel.
Ich war aber in dieser Woche zum Lehrgang und der Nagel wurde mit Bepanthen und Pflaster versorgt, als ich wieder zu Hause war sah der Nagel immer noch entzündet aus (das war noch schlimmer laut Papa und Oma). Also weiter Bepanthen und Pflaster dann Finger in Kernseife gebadet und an der Luft trockenen lassen. Übernacht wieder Salbe und Pflaster. 
Nun löst sich der Nagel von der Nagelwurzel her ab. der eine Nagelsaum ist auch schon abgelöst. 
Wächst der wieder nach und vor allem was kann das sein? 
Tinilein

----------


## Sunflowers

Hi, 
ich verlor mal einen Fussnagel und der dieser wuchs nach. Nägel wachsen nach keine Angst. Warst du denn mal mit der Entzündung beim Arzt?

----------


## tinilein

Ja war ich heute dann gleich nochmal weil der Nagel ja nun abgeht. 
Die Ärztin sagte das er sich wohl den Finger geklemmt haben muß und dann die Entzündung deswegen kam nun flieget der Nagel ab und der mnächste muß nun langsam nachwachsen.
Nur dumm das es der Zeigefinger der rehten Hand ist. Jetzt fäßt er die Stifte wieder an wie ein Baby weil es wohl ein sehr komisches Gefühl ist.  
tinilein

----------

